# Allmountain Pinion



## ollo (4. November 2012)

die ersten Enduro Pinion rollen schon und langsam wird es Zeit für die Kleine Enduro Pinion-Schwester _Fanes Pinion Allmountain _...... Samstag morgen fix den 5 Zylinder Diesel gestartet rüber nach Ascheffel gedüst und Süßes oder Saures beim Jürgen nachgeholt ...... gab Natürlich schwarz Eloxiertes Alu  .......... na ja und Süßes gab es auch 


Dem eingefleischten Alutech Fan wird Natürlich auffallen das an der Allmountain noch die Enduro Aludruckstreben dran sind, die Carbonstreben sind gerade auf dem weg nach Germany und das die Wippe auch noch die aus der Enduro ist. Die AM Wippe ist gerade noch beim Wellness Tempern ....






Die etwas Zartere Fanes Version inkl. Dämpfer wiegt Nackkisch  7,2 Kg, wobei der Dämpfer 361g ausmacht ...... Mist vergessen die Buchsen zu wiegen 






Die weiteren Anbauteile für die AM Fanes hier mal gelistet:

Lenkergriffe Twinworks 86g
Lenker Crankbrother iodine 720 mm 277g
Vorbau Thomson X4 70 mm 156g
Steuersatz Chris King Inset 140g
Pedale Contec 430g
Kette Wippermann (ungekürzt) 321g
Sattelklemme 41g
Sattelstütze 410x31,6 Thomson Elite 229g
Sattel Fizik kium 258g
Bremsen Brake Force One (ohne Scheiben)Vorne 229g / Hinten 251g 
Gabel Rock Shox Revel. XX (Ungekürzt) inkl. Poploc, Konus und Achse 1636g
Bremsscheibenadapter Shimano 35g
Laufrad Hinten ZTR Flow Felge, Chris King 142 x 12 Nabe, Sapim Speichen Alu Nippel, Brake Force One180 mm  Bremsscheibe, Conti MK II 2,2 Protection Falt, Schwalbe SV 13, 1958g
Laufrad Vorne ZTR Flow, Chris King 15mm, Sapim Speichen, Alu Nippel, Brake Force One Bremsscheibe 180 mm, Conti Baron 2,3 Falt, Schwalbe SV 13, 1913g
Pinion Ritzel 41g
Pinion Schaltgriff 95g

...... Mittwoch wird dann geschraubt


----------



## zingel (4. November 2012)

ich warte bis alle Teile da sind. Der Versand/Zoll in dieSchweiz wird sonst nur mühsamer.

welche Grösse hat deins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bakter_town (4. November 2012)

wieso sieht der rahmen unterhalb der wippe so zerkratzt aus


----------



## ollo (4. November 2012)

ist Größe L

der Rahmen ist nicht Zerkratzt, da ist Folie um das Sattelrohr gewickelt


----------



## hasardeur (4. November 2012)

Größe L? Ist aber nicht für Dich selbst oder?

Die Pedale sehen verdammt wie mein Blackspire Sub4 aus. Sind die baugleich? Wenn ja, weiß ich, wo ich beim nächsten Satz ein paar Euro sparen kann.

Bin schon tierisch auf den Gesamtaufbau gespannt. Wenn es doch Deins ist, mußt Ich unbedingt mal probieren.....falls wir das mit dem Treffen irgendwann nochmal schaffen


----------



## ollo (5. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Größe L? Ist aber nicht für Dich selbst oder?
> 
> Die Pedale sehen verdammt wie mein Blackspire Sub4 aus. Sind die baugleich? Wenn ja, weiß ich, wo ich beim nächsten Satz ein paar Euro sparen kann.
> 
> ......




Stimmt ist nicht für mich und erst mal mein Vorletztes Alutech "Projekt" 

Baugleich sind die Pedale nur auf den ersten Blick und kosten tun sie auch wie die Blackspire 69 irgendwas


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2012)

Du sprichst/schreibst so in Rätseln...

Was heißt denn vorletztes Alutech-Projekt? Alle Kunden befriedigt oder hast Du mit Jü gezankt? 

Auf den zweiten Blick sind mir auch einige Unterschiede der Pedale aufgefallen....größter: 100g schwerer. Wobei die roten Sub4 sicher gut zur roten Pinion passen würden.

Irgendwie beneide ich Dich ein bisschen um das Projekt. Wärst Du näher ums Eck, würde ich gern ein bisschen mit schrauben.

Um Bilder brauche ich Dich ja wohl nicht extra bitten


----------



## ollo (5. November 2012)

Direktvertrieb  also kein gezanke oder ähnliches ..... ich dachte das wäre bekannt das Alutech auf Direktvertrieb umgestellt hat und somit sind die Pinion AM und noch ein Fanes AM sozusagen "Altprojekte"  .......  Bilder gibt es Natürlich


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

so da isse nun ...... hat zwar etwas gedauert, da die Brake Force One schon gleich nach der Montage enttäuscht haben und erst noch ein Satz XTR Bremsen beschafft werden mußte.

Der Aufbau ging ansonsten vollkommen Reibungslos ...... da hat der Jürgen ganze Arbeit geleistet. Jürgen gilt auch ein ganz besonderer Dank für die kleinen Extrawürste und schnelle Reaktion weil ich ein zwei Teile vergessen hatte. 

Der Aufbau so wie er dort steht liegt bei 15,65 Kg ..... nach Tausch der Enduro Druckstreben und des Umlenkhebels hoffe ich auf 300g weniger. 

Wäre es mein Rad würde ich noch die Pedale gegen leichtere tauschen und anstelle des ZTR Flow / Chris King Laufradsatzes meinen ZTR Arch/ Protone LR Satz einbauen (wobei der Sound der Christel King Naben für das leichte Übergewicht mehr als entschädigt  ) , den Monarch Plus gegen den Normalen Monarch ersetzen und somit ein Gesamtgewicht von ca. 14,9 Kg erreichen ......  

Wie gut das es nicht meines ist  ..... aber der neuen Besitzer ist stolz wie Oskar und auch er Bedankt sich beim Jü


----------



## der-gute (12. November 2012)

Das is ein indiskutables Gewicht für ein AM...

Vor allem mit Revelation XX und ohne Reverb

:-(


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das is ein indiskutables Gewicht für ein AM...
> 
> Vor allem mit Revelation XX und ohne Reverb
> 
> :-(




einfach besser machen alter Stinker  ...... die Getriebebox hast Du aber schon noch gesehen, bei Dir weiß man das nie so genau Brother !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. November 2012)

Doch doch

Es ist ein MTB
Genauer ein All Mountain
Ob nun mit Getriebe oder mit Kettenschaltung

Ein AM wiegt zur Zeit so 12-13 kg
Plus 1 Kilo is ok
Aber 15 Kilo Gesamtgewicht?

Es is nett, aber das fiel mir halt als erstes auf und ein...

PS: mein 29" Trailbike kommt in ca. 1-2 Wochen,
dann schaun mer mal. Jü hat ja leidet die für mich interessanten Projekte eingestellt :-(


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

ein Normale AM wir das auch wiegen, die Box reißt halt so rein. Ich weiß gar nicht ob das Gesamtgewicht der Box im vergleiche zur Kettenschaltung mit der Aufnahme am Rahmen gerechnet wird ??

Tragen ist halt doof aber fahren tut es sich Traumhaft und der noch mal tiefere Schwerpunkt lässt es noch Satter erscheinen.


----------



## der-gute (12. November 2012)

Ein AM sollte doch ein leichtes Trailbike sein, kein fliegendes Gerät.

Das Fanes AM Pinion is mit der Gabel kein Enduro, 
bei nem Enduro würde mir der zentrale Schwerpunkt gefallen,
aber so ein Fanes Enduro Pinion mit richtiger Gabel wiegt dann auch schon wieder 18 Kilo.

Das find ich nicht mehr zeitgemäß...


----------



## hasardeur (12. November 2012)

Hehe....bin gestern gerade mit zwei Jungs gefahren, die ganz neidisch auf die 15,5kg meiner Fanes ED waren. Der eine fuhr ein Cotic Rocket und der andere Ein Rotwild R.E.D. Beide sind auf Trails schnell unterwegs. Vielleicht machen die sich nicht soviel aus Gewicht.....


----------



## der-gute (12. November 2012)

Wie gesagt, 15,5 Kilo sind für ein Enduro ohkay


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ein AM sollte doch ein leichtes Trailbike sein, kein fliegendes Gerät.
> 
> Das Fanes AM Pinion is mit der Gabel kein Enduro,
> bei nem Enduro würde mir der zentrale Schwerpunkt gefallen,
> ...



hä..... ist ja auch kein ED sondern ein AM mit einer AM Gabel (auch wenn die Rev für dich vielleicht nicht als AM Gabel zählt) . Leichtes Trailbike mit Getriebe, na ja  ist halt kein Weltraum Plastik dran und wenn einer ein AM mit Getriebe um die 12-13 Kg baut das auch noch eine Männer Gabel hat, auch gut, mir fällt nur Momentan keiner ein .....Ich habe ja noch ein AM Projekt in den Startlöchern, halt ohne Pinion und da bin ich jetzt bei 12,6 - 12,9 Kg angelangt ......... ich glaube für Dich nenne ich das AM Pinion einfach nur *"Pinion Fanes"* ohne weitere Bezeichnung 



Ein ED wiegt halt 17-18 Kg und ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (12. November 2012)

Du darfst gerne lachen und mit dem Finger auf mich zeigen,
wenn mein 29" da is und Übergewicht hat


----------



## hasardeur (12. November 2012)

Aber ein Cotic Rocket ist ein Trail-Bike mit 150mm achtern und 140 bis 160mm am Bug. Das ist eindeutig AM und schwerer als meine Fanes. Ich wollte damit sagen, dass Trailbike/AM und Gewichtsgrenze von 15kg +/- irgendwas willkürlich sind. Am Ende zählt, was man mit machen kann und dafür sind mehr Faktoren, als nur das Gewicht verantwortlich. Ich will z.B. gar nicht wissen, wie lange ein Cube Stereo HPC sonstwie hält, wenn man es artgerecht bewegt. Mein Cube AMS 125 hatte mit Reverb und Mallet-Pedalen auch schon 14,5 kg und zählte zu den sportlichen AM-Bikes.

Wenn man an Ollos "Entwurf" dann noch leichtere Pedale (-100g), schlauchlos (-250g) und leichtere Reifen (Baron ist wohl nicht AM / -200g) sowie die AM-Streben (-300g) verbaut, ist man auch bei ca. 14kg...dann bleibt sogar noch Luft für 'ne Reverb oder was ähnliches und hat nicht mehr Gewicht, als mit anderen AM-Bikes aus Alu.


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

@Der gute 

ich lach nicht vielleicht will ich ja mal Dein vielleicht Magersüchtiges 29" fahren , am besten noch vor dem BBQ  

AM hin AM her, das Rad fährt sich gut und Baron ist Baron ein Allzweck Reifen (gleich kommst bestimmt wieder....)   wenn ich die Schaltung mal von meinem nächsten Aufbau rechne mit 1686g und dann das Pinion mit 2700g plus die Box am Rahmen dann weiß man wo die Lady ihren Speck sitzen hat


----------



## Triple F (12. November 2012)

Schade (edit) , mit 7,2kg vermutlich schwerer als das '13er Helius AC. 

Könnte man die Kette ein wenig mehr straffen oder wäre das ungesund?


----------



## hoschi2007 (12. November 2012)

Ich denke auch das die Kette etwas gekürzt werden sollte. Das sollte noch etwas Luft sein...


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

wer oder was hat den Schaden ??? oder meintest Du SCHADE, es ist mit 7,2 schwerer als das Helius ...... vielleicht, ist ja auch ein Alutech 

Klar kann man die Kette noch spannen, wird aber erst gemacht wenn die endgültigen Carbondruckstreben da sind und dann wird es um die 6,9 Kg haben


----------



## Triple F (12. November 2012)

Sorry, war Auto-Text -Vervollständigung vom Handy . 

Kette erst bei der finalen Version zu kürzen macht Sinn . Dem Fahrer jedenfalls viel Spaß mit dem Teil :thumbup:.


----------



## Lasse (12. November 2012)

Krass, das der Nicolai-Rahmen ein Kilo leichter sein soll  Ist das Gewicht belegt?

http://www.nicolai.net/159-0-Helius+Pinion+AM.html

Wo hat denn Kalle die überflüssigen Pfunde weggefräst - auf der Innenseite der Rohre?  Gibt es Aufbauten unter 14 Kilo bei den Nicolisten?

*edit* Habe gerade das hier gefunden im Nicolai-Pinion-Forum:



OssiOskar schrieb:


> :Endlich ist mein Pinion da. Gewicht 6,9 mit Dämpfer



Ist also ziemlich genauso schwer wie das Alutech (mit Carbonstrebe).


----------



## der-gute (12. November 2012)

stopp mal, das Helius AM ist mit dem Fanes Enduro vergleichbar
ein Helius AC wäre so was wie das Fanes AM


----------



## Jocki (12. November 2012)

Ich find das Rad schick, nur eine Gabel mit kräftigeren Standrohren würde mir aus optischen Gründen besser gefallen. Zur Gewichtsthematik:Mein Fanes Pinion fährt sich für 17kg Gewicht erstaunlich leichtfüssig, aber 1-2kg weniger wär schon nicht schlecht. Ich habs da einfach und kann die Dorado gegen eine Einfachbrückengabel tauschen und hab gleich mal ein knappes Kilo gespart- dann wird es aber schon eng. Die Carbonstreben bringen natürlich auch noch einiges- wenn sie denn mal kommen. Was hat es mit dem erwähnten Umlenkhebel auf sich? Kommt da auch was in Carbon?

Bei den Pedalen könnt ich mir max. 200g Sparen. Das sind dann aber Eggbeater oder Speedplay mit minimaler Aufstandsfläche- find ich nicht sinnvoll.
Am Lenker sind bei mir mit hohem finanziellen Aufwand ca. 150g drin, dann ist aber bald Schluss mit einigermaßen sinnvollen Sparmaßnahmen. Schraubentuning, Sub-5 Sattelklemmen, Kabelfixierung mit Kevlarschnur statt Aluhalterung, Carbonsattel wären noch Möglichkeiten...
Die Kettenführung hat vielleicht noch Potential, aber dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (12. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> so da isse nun ...... hat zwar etwas gedauert, da die Brake Force One schon gleich nach der Montage enttäuscht haben und erst noch ein Satz XTR Bremsen beschafft werden mußte.



Interessant das es immernoch Optimisten gibt, die versuchen sich ne bfo ans Rad zu schrauben


----------



## ollo (13. November 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Interessant das es immernoch Optimisten gibt, die versuchen sich ne bfo ans Rad zu schrauben




wem sagst Du das  ..... die Teile wurden vor fast einem Jahr bestellt, nach dem die Bremse in einem Magazin gefeiert wurden (sorry an die mitlesenden Redakteure  ) und der stolze Besitzer unbedingt diese Bremse haben wollte .... es betrifft nicht nur die Bremse die an die Fanes sollte, mein Mit-Schrauber hat noch 3 weitere Paar Bremsen wieder zurück nehmen müßen

 @Jocki

 ..... schön oder, das erste Rad wo Gewicht zur Nebensache wird, auch wenn man im Kopf an der Ersparnis rum spinnt, spätestens auf dem Trail ist das wieder vergessen


----------



## Dampfsti (13. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ..... schön oder, das erste Rad wo Gewicht zur Nebensache wird, auch wenn man im Kopf an der Ersparnis rum spinnt, spätestens auf dem Trail ist das wieder vergessen



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele
Hab da grad ähnliche Gedanken mit meiner Fanes EN die allerdings keine so feine Box bekommt.


Schöner Aufbau übrigens


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. Februar 2013)

Probefahrtmöglichkeit in und um Hamburg auf einer AM Fanes Pinion in M gesucht, DRINGEND! 
LG an die Alutech All Mountain Pinion Gemeinde....

Von noch KATZenfreund...


----------



## hasardeur (11. Februar 2013)

Ein M mit Pinion hat, wenn ich mich nicht irre, der Arschi (Downhillsau). Der ist im Harz unterwegs (wohnt halt dort). Schreib ihm doch mal 'ne PN, wenn Dir der Weg nicht zu weit ist. Pinion wird aber sicher exclusiv bleiben, vor allem hier in HH. Die Chance eines "dringenden" Tests vor Ort sehe ich daher kaum.


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ein M mit Pinion hat, wenn ich mich nicht irre, der Arschi (Downhillsau). Der ist im Harz unterwegs (wohnt halt dort). Schreib ihm doch mal 'ne PN, wenn Dir der Weg nicht zu weit ist. Pinion wird aber sicher exclusiv bleiben, vor allem hier in HH. Die Chance eines "dringenden" Tests vor Ort sehe ich daher kaum.



Werde mal ne PM schicken.

Ob's exklusiv bleibt, oder ob die Dringlichkeit gegeben ist...ersteres: sicher ja, und das Zweite auch, da ich selbe eine will und eben in HH jemand zum PF  suche. ;-)

Greez


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Werde mal ne PM schicken.
> 
> Ob's exklusiv bleibt, oder ob die Dringlichkeit gegeben ist...ersteres: sicher ja, und das Zweite auch, da ich selbe eine will und eben in HH jemand zum PF  suche. ;-)
> 
> Greez




schon mal bei Alutech selber gefragt ?? Ist ja bei dir um die Ecke


----------



## KATZenfreund (11. Februar 2013)

Ich war schon da...leider war das Wetter bescheiden und ich kam leider vor Ort nicht auf die Idee, Jürgen nach seiner privat-Fanes zu fragen...;-)

Deswegen ja nun meine Suche nach einer AM in M...

Gruß,

Rainer


----------

